# Question???? About African Cichlid



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

One of my AC's is rubbing against the tank decor....I've added a few yellow labs the other day...nobodies acting sick and he's the only one doing it..he does it every once and a while around the more aggressive Mbuna, I don't see any white/gold or any color spots... I just dealt with ich in a different tank but all the tanks have their own tools nets/scrubbers and so on... Any idea???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ich is not always immediately visible..


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

So how come none of the others are showing signs nothing has changed in the tank other than the 3 yellow labs and they aren't doing/showing any signs, so should I treat the tank then?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes..treat the tank..it is there even if not all of the fish exhibit signs of it...


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok thank you.... As I say knowledge is key and to gain you must ask and read... I prefer asking cause nothing is better than straight from the horses mouth Thank You again


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as i have mentioned before...cruise some of your local shops and see if they have any "Aquari sol" on the shelf.....buy it all if they do....it is an excellent med and not made anymore...


----------

